# Spiel läasst sich nicht installieren



## MaxFF (7. November 2013)

*Spiel läasst sich nicht installieren*

Hi, 
ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe mit heute bei meinem lokalen Elektronikgeschäft Batman Arkham Origins geholt und wollte es jetzt installieren. Das ganze geht ja über Steam, ich habe einen Steamaccount und auch schon einige Spiele problemlos installiert, nur Arkham Origins gibt immer die Fehlermeldung aus "Dieses Produkt ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar"
Steam hab ich schon neu installiert.
Es kann doch nicht sein das ich ein lokal erworbenes Spiel nicht aktivieren kann!!


----------



## NerdFlanders (7. November 2013)

*AW: Spiel läasst sich nicht installieren*

Dem Steamsupport schon geschrieben?

Was steht denn hinten auf der Packung oben? Irgendwas bezüglich Land/Region?


----------



## Pliscin (7. November 2013)

*AW: Spiel läasst sich nicht installieren*



MaxFF schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe mit heute bei meinem lokalen Elektronikgeschäft Batman Arkham Origins geholt und wollte es jetzt installieren. Das ganze geht ja über Steam, ich habe einen Steamaccount und auch schon einige Spiele problemlos installiert, nur Arkham Origins gibt immer die Fehlermeldung aus "Dieses Produkt ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar"
> Steam hab ich schon neu installiert.
> Es kann doch nicht sein das ich ein lokal erworbenes Spiel nicht aktivieren kann!!


 
Scheint so als hättest du eine Batman Version die Region Locked ist nur in solchen fällen tretet der Fehler mit dieser Meldung auf
umgehen kannst du dies so ohne weiteres nicht ich rate dir den steam Support anzuschreiben Mit ein Bild von DvD und key 
alle anderen Methoden wäre illegal laut steam Richtlinien


----------



## Shona (7. November 2013)

*AW: Spiel läasst sich nicht installieren*



Pliscin schrieb:


> Scheint so als hättest du eine Batman Version die Region Locked ist nur in solchen fällen tretet der Fehler mit dieser Meldung auf
> umgehen kannst du dies so ohne weiteres nicht ich rate dir den steam Support anzuschreiben Mit ein Bild von DvD und key
> alle anderen Methoden wäre illegal laut steam Richtlinien


 Wenn er eine russische Version hat dann wäre sie Region locked, aber da er schreibt das er die Retail hat wäre das unmöglich.
Somit hilft hier wirklich nur der Steam Support weiter da es ansich nicht sein kann.


----------



## mmayr (7. November 2013)

Zurückgeben?


----------



## Pliscin (7. November 2013)

*AW: Spiel läasst sich nicht installieren*



Shona schrieb:


> Wenn er eine russische Version hat dann wäre sie Region locked, aber da er schreibt das er die Retail hat wäre das unmöglich.
> Somit hilft hier wirklich nur der Steam Support weiter da es ansich nicht sein kann.


 
naja man weiß ja nicht woher der Verkäufer diese Version hat 

@*mmayr
**Zurück geben wäre da eher nicht da das produckt online aktiviert werden mus und die meisten verkäufer nehmen diese Produkte nicht mehr zurück wenn sie geöffnet wurde*


----------



## MaxFF (7. November 2013)

*AW: Spiel läasst sich nicht installieren*

Der Verkäufer war ein Saturnangestellter, also fällt das mit russische Version schonmal weg.
Ich werd wohl mal den SteamSupport anschreiben.


----------



## Safti69 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Spiel läasst sich nicht installieren*

Hi MaxFF

Hab mich gerade hier mal angemeldet da ich exakt das gleiche Problem mit dem Spiel habe. Ich habs beim Media-Markt zusammen mit COD Ghosts gekauft das sich ohne Probleme aktivieren lies.
Doch Batman die alte zicke will nicht die Inhalte sind in meinem Land (Deutschland) nicht verfügbar.

Naja hoffe das du dich mal bei Steam meldest und so nett bist die Antwort hier zu Posten da ich jetzt leider nicht die Zeit (Arbeit) dazu habe.

Na denne hoffe das es da ne gute Lösung für gibt see u.


----------



## Shona (8. November 2013)

*AW: Spiel läasst sich nicht installieren*

Also das problem ist Weltweit -> It Says That This Game Is Not Avialable In My Country Although It Is :: Batman
Ich denke mal das dies irgendwas mit dem Fehler im Presswerk zu tun hat, den dadurch ist die Retail in vielen Ländern erst heute erschienen. Wobei ich meine Retail aus England seit dem 02.11 habe (6 Tage vor dem eigentlichen Retail Release in England) und ich keine Probleme hatte es zu aktivieren.

Möglich ist auch das sie es ausgeschaltet haben weil man nur 56% von den 3 DVD's installiert und noch gut 9GB runterladen muss.


----------



## Safti69 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Spiel läasst sich nicht installieren*

Nabend ich noch mal.

So hab mir den Thread durchgelesen den Shona gepostet hat danke dafür. Hab mir schon soetwas gedacht und hab heute mal im Media Markt nachgefragt, ob derartige Probleme bekannt sind, und bekam ein kurzes Nein als Antwort.
Hmm kann mir kaum vorstellen das MaxFF und ich die Einzigen sind, die sich die DVD-Version zugelegt haben und nun das Problem haben.
Wenn heute keine Nachricht von MaxFF kommt in der steht, was Steam als Lösung anbetet, werde ich mich wohl mal mit Steam in Verbindung setzen müssen.

Ach ja und was mir gar nicht passt, sind die 9gb download die auch noch nötig sind um dann endlich seinen Erwerb nutzen zu können schließlich habe ich mir deshalb die DVD-Version zugelegt,
da meine Internet Verbindung hier nicht gerade die schnellste ist und ich so 5-6 std für den download brauche.

MFG: Saft und digges THNX an Shona


----------



## MaxFF (9. November 2013)

*AW: Spiel läasst sich nicht installieren*

Tja, da bin ich wieder. Gute Neuigleiten! Bei mir scheints jetzt zu funktionieren! Ka warum, jetzt gehts jedenfalls.


----------



## Safti69 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Spiel läasst sich nicht installieren*

Kurze Info:

So nach dem letzten Steam Update ließ es sich nun ohne Probleme Registrieren und Installieren.

MFG: Safti


----------

